# Euronews - Temas relativos à Europa



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2007 às 18:37)

Futuris: *Proteger de maremotos...*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU0w746C42w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2007 às 18:39)

Terra Viva: *A falta de água no Reino Unido*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7YhMtzDow0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2007 às 18:41)

Futuris - *Ano Polar Internacional*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOIhxURAh6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2007 às 18:43)

Futuris - *Europa combate mudanças climáticas*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4ehSRGXVOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2007 às 18:48)

Agora: *O nuclear em debate com o clima na mira*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9zBsWk2Vmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2007 às 23:39)

Futuris: *O desafio de preservar o rio Volga*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUh8l4ANqcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gerofil (9 Out 2007 às 19:09)

Futuris: *Europa combate mudanças climáticas*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4ehSRGXVOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------

